
Brazilian tech expats, the research – Maiz Lulkin – Medium - rbanffy
https://medium.com/@joaomilho/brazilian-tech-expats-the-research-ae9658e7636d
======
mrisoli
I did not do this survey but I'm in the demographic as a Brazilian(with
Italian citizenship) who just moved to the EU.

While the current political climate is concerning I don't think that would
make a lot of people want to move out, it's not like its news.

Keep in mind the fact that more tech people moving out of the country is just
a subset of a lot of people moving out, the brazilian diaspora is growing.

I moved for career growth primarily, of course salary and quality of life also
played a role.

I am not at senior level(more mid-level), I work mostly with JS/React these
days(although not my background), and even if my education did not play a
major role on the hiring process, a recognized diploma was a requirement for
immigration.

As for coming back I have very particular reasons to want to come back and to
never come back, it can vary 90/10 or 10/90 depending on my mood.

